

10 Facts about iOS8 for Mobile App Devs - erkz
http://testdroid.com/testdroid/7931/10-facts-about-ios8-how-will-it-be-different-for-app-devs

======
melissavarela
Here an interesting article about how to deal with iOS Betas:
[http://www.chupamobile.com/blog/2014/09/08/dealing-with-
ios-...](http://www.chupamobile.com/blog/2014/09/08/dealing-with-ios-8-betas-
what-you-must-know/)

